# DQ's travel stories.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought I'd use this section as my travel story journal. lol 
I have quite a few stories of lost luggage and missed flights. 
I'll start off sharing a story that happened when I was about 8 years old. My dad was in the marine corps and we got transferred to Germany. He had to go a couple of months ahead of us. So here we were, my mom travelling alone with 3 kids, ages 5, 8 and 9. I think we flew out of New Jersey but I'll have to confirm that with my mom. lol We ended up missing our flight and ended up having to spend the night in a hotel. My mom had very little money on her because she didn't anticipate this happening. She didn't eat and my older brother decided to be a martyr and didn't eat either. My younger brother ate some gum drop things called Chuckles and got sick in the hotel room. I think we spent 2 nights there before we could get another flight. As we taxied down the runway my younger brother and I started singing Leaving on a jet plane. lol When we got to Germany we stayed in a hotel for 6 weeks before getting housing on base. For 3 kids it was an adventure.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used many modes of transportation in my life but this one involves Amtrak. We used to live in a small town in southern Colorado asnd we used to take the train almost every Christmas to Los Angeles to spend Christmas with my older brother. We always left in the morning and it was always pretty hectic during the hours before boarding the train. We had to get the dog and cat to the vet's and we had to get our cooler packed so we wouldn't have to eat in the dining car. It was a 24 hour trip to L.A. and sometimes we had to take a blanket because the train was freezing, even in summer. This particular morning my stomach felt kind of bleh and I thought once we board and I gt settled I'll feel better. Later that night it got worse. I had to run downstairs to the bathroom to throw up. I thought I'd feel better after that and went back to my seat. Wrong thing to do!! I barely sat down when I had to get back up to run to the bathroom. It's a good thing there was a trashcan by the stairwell. lol I felt embarrassed about being sick in front of all those strangers.My mom and I went downstairs where there was a women's lounge area and stayed there for a couple hours. I leaned against my mom for a couple hours until I felt better then we headed back upstairs. We got to L.A and I was fine for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I thought I'd use this section as my travel story journal. lol
> I have quite a few stories of lost luggage and missed flights.
> I'll start off sharing a story that happened when I was about 8 years old. My dad was in the marine corps and we got transferred to Germany. He had to go a couple of months ahead of us. So here we were, my mom travelling alone with 3 kids, ages 5, 8 and 9. I think we flew out of New Jersey but I'll have to confirm that with my mom. lol We ended up missing our flight and ended up having to spend the night in a hotel. My mom had very little money on her because she didn't anticipate this happening. She didn't eat and my older brother decided to be a martyr and didn't eat either. My younger brother ate some gum drop things called Chuckles and got sick in the hotel room. I think we spent 2 nights there before we could get another flight. As we taxied down the runway my younger brother and I started singing Leaving on a jet plane. lol When we got to Germany we stayed in a hotel for 6 weeks before getting housing on base. For 3 kids it was an adventure.


Cool story! It's kind of funny cause when I was very little...like between the ages of 2-4 we moved to Germany, cause my Dad was in the Air Force...we lived off base and on base for a while too. I remember the flight back to the states because the turbulence was so bad both my sister and I got sick.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Where were you stationed?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh boy...I was so little...I know we lived in Hamburg and Frankfurt...I know if I heard the name of the base I would remember it...but hey, I was 4 when we left there lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We were near Stuttgart at Patch Barracks.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I think we were at Wiesbaden , but I'll have to ask my older brother.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wiesbaden was where my brother and sister in law were a few years ago.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Wiesbaden was where my brother and sister in law were a few years ago.


Too cool! My oldest brother is the one who would remember...the rest of us were pretty young then. I remember what both of the places we stayed looked like on the inside...but yeah, not much else.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I remember what our apartment looked like. My younger brother and I shared a bedroom.


----------

